# "Necessary Lies" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (May 25, 2016)

Our second anonymous challenge concludes with a single poet snaring the victory. Kindly join us in putting our hands together to congratulate *Darkkin* for her excellent winning entry, *Necessary Ink*.

Darkkin will receive this month's Laureate and has the coveted honor of selecting our next prompt which will also be anonymous.

The long anticipated reveal may be accessed in the _*voting thread.
*_



A very well wrought piece resulting in a very well deserved win, hon! Super kudos!


----------



## Firemajic (May 25, 2016)

A standing ovation for you, and for Turtle  .. DarKKin, you showcased your brilliant style and your use of this prompt was fabulous, congratulations, my friend, we will parrrty later...


----------



## Gumby (May 25, 2016)

Congrats Darkkin! Lovely poem!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 25, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Darkkin (May 25, 2016)

Still not quite sure how I managed to stick that landing...:wink:  But I can roll with the punches!  :cheers:


----------



## Tealynn (May 25, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## rcallaci (May 25, 2016)

hip hip hooray---- great poem- great poet...


----------



## Phil Istine (May 26, 2016)

Well done Darkkin.


----------



## bdcharles (May 26, 2016)

Congrats Darkkin - yours was outstanding, I thought


----------



## ned (May 26, 2016)

salutations Darkkin - a worthy winner!


----------



## aj47 (May 26, 2016)

Well done, indeed.


----------



## jenthepen (May 26, 2016)

Congratulations, Darkkin!! Your poem shone and, in a collection of 13  really good poems, that was some achievement. Excellent work!

The standard in this challenge just gets higher. Well done to everyone - I enjoyed every entry.


----------



## EllaLouis (May 26, 2016)

Way to go, Darkkin!!!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 26, 2016)

Congratulations! Quite an epic you put together this month! :thumbl:


----------



## -xXx- (May 27, 2016)




----------

